# Calling Yorkshire folk of all persuasions



## Amanda P (24 Feb 2009)

Yes, that's you if you're one of the York Posse, one of the East Yorkshire types or even a West Yorkshire person. (Or even if you're willing to associate with any of the above for a day).

We propose a ride out of York one weekend, probably a Sunday in March. The plan will be to meet at the Minster and head north out of York along the riverside cycleway to Easingwold, Coxwold and Byland Abbey, returning to York for further socialising. 

Proposed route posted here.
You'll see there is a choice of routes. Which we do we can decide on the day, depending on weather, how fit we feel and so forth.

We've chosen York 'cos its central for a lot of you, and easy to get to by train for those who don't drive.

So, roll up and sign up.

Oh, and (by means of the conveniently placed poll) let me know which date you prefer. You can vote for more than one.


----------



## marinyork (24 Feb 2009)

Mmmm never been through Tholthorpe or Raskelf sounds interesting.


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Feb 2009)

Looks good. 22nd is Mothering Sunday in case it makes a difference to anyone. Wouldn't want you getting into trouble.

EDIT: And I've just noticed that 29th is when the clocks go forward so we'd have an hour less in bed


----------



## Bokonon (24 Feb 2009)

What distance is the route? Just wondering if I could tack it onto a ride to/from York (about 50 miles) or cycle there and train back or train there and cycle back...

I've voted all 4 options, but my availability could change. I was going to point out that 1 March would be mid week but then remembered February only has 28 days  !


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Feb 2009)

Bokonon said:


> What distance is the route? Just wondering if I could tack it onto a ride to/from York (about 50 miles) or cycle there and train back or train there and cycle back...



The route is about 50 miles if we go all the way to Byland Abbey.


----------



## Danny (24 Feb 2009)

Would like to go, though generally Sundays up until Easter could be difficult for me. However 1 March and 22 March look the most possible.

I definitely cannot do 29 March.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Feb 2009)

The first train from Hull on a Sunday is due into York at 9.54, so a start after 10 would be good 
29th is best for me, but not sure about other dates without my diary


----------



## Amanda P (25 Feb 2009)

I was thinking of a ten o'clock-ish start anyway. We could make it 10.15 to give Solty and other East Yorkies time to get to the Minster.

The route would also take us very close to the Rawcliffe Bar Park and Ride car park, where you can park for free. We could collect you on our way out of the city.


----------



## colly (25 Feb 2009)

Looks good to me.

I have not voted for the weekend of the 15th only because I am going out on Saturday night to celebrate Mrs Colly's birthday. I could make it but I am just hedging my bets in case it turns into a late night.

Bokonon if you are contemplating riding to York back and making it a full century I would be happy to do the same. 
Perhaps you would rather just do the ride out from York and if that's so maybe we could travel over together and share the cost of diesel.

Either way give me a shout.


----------



## Amanda P (25 Feb 2009)

...bump...


----------



## Bokonon (25 Feb 2009)

colly said:


> Bokonon if you are contemplating riding to York back and making it a full century I would be happy to do the same.
> Perhaps you would rather just do the ride out from York and if that's so maybe we could travel over together and share the cost of diesel.
> 
> Either way give me a shout.



I am contemplating the full century, but it is dependent on getting a suitable bike working... Can I give you a more definitive answer nearer the time?


----------



## Amanda P (25 Feb 2009)

If anyone's going to be bombing along the M62 past Hebden Bridge to join us, would they like to consider calling in and giving a lift to a member who lives there?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> If anyone's going to be bombing along the M62 past Hebden Bridge to join us, would they like to consider calling in and giving a lift to a member who lives there?


Er, that sounds like me...! 

It's a big detour to come off the M62 to call in at Hebden Bridge, but if anyone was driving down the Calder valley on the way to the M62, it would nice to come along with you and split the fuel costs.


----------



## Arch (25 Feb 2009)

I'd be up for the 22nd or 29th - I'll be in France for the first, and possibly trying to work on the 15th

Darn, I guess this means I also have to get the FCR fettled, that means new tyres and possibly a new chain...


----------



## colly (25 Feb 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Er, that sounds like me...!
> 
> It's a big detour to come off the M62 to call in at Hebden Bridge, but if anyone was driving down the Calder valley on the way to the M62, it would nice to come along with you and split the fuel costs.



Come on Colin, where is the spirit of adventure???

25 miles from HB to Leeds another 25 to York, a quick buzz round North Yorks and then back to HB via Leeds.
150 miles in all...........nowt for a chap such as your goodself..............just think how impressed we would all be !!! 

It would do wonders for your back !!!


----------



## Amanda P (25 Feb 2009)

...or just turn up sweating and _tell_ us you've cycled all the way from Hebden Bridge. The effect will be much the same.


----------



## Calum (25 Feb 2009)

Well this looks jolly! 
ColinJ, why not just jump on the train as far as Leeds and do a century with me Colly and Bokonon? I'd be happy to meet you at the station as it's a 2 minute ride from my halls of residence. Then we could fight are way up through Leeds to meet the other two.


----------



## Gromit (25 Feb 2009)

Pete and I should be up for that, will have to check with him first because of deadlining and all that.


----------



## galaxy1 (25 Feb 2009)

Yep, I'd be up for it on one of the first two weeks (1st or 15th) Is this going to be some sort fast lycra sprintathon? I'm not that fast on my galaxy


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2009)

Calum said:


> Well this looks jolly!
> ColinJ, why not just jump on the train as far as Leeds and do a century with me Colly and Bokonon? I'd be happy to meet you at the station as it's a 2 minute ride from my halls of residence. Then we could fight are way up through Leeds to meet the other two.


If our railway system was better I would do! The trouble is, the first train on Sunday is 09:52 arriving in Leeds at 10:46, which isn't much good for a 10:00 start from York! I'd be fine on a Saturday because the trains start at 05:55.

I like to sleep in my own bed (I'm getting old and set in my ways, you understand B)) so I'm not about to try and scrounge a stopover at someone's house to make it possible. 

As for the ride across West Yorkshire in the early hours thing... I think I'll leave that until our West Yorkshire Cycle Route ride in June!


----------



## Calum (25 Feb 2009)

umm...... rent a car?! :-D


----------



## Cathryn (25 Feb 2009)

1st March please!!! It's the only date I can make and I'd love to come.


----------



## ASC1951 (25 Feb 2009)

I can manage any weekend at the moment although Calum, Bokonon, I would be there for a 100 miler from central Leeds anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2009)

Calum said:


> umm...... rent a car?! :-D


I'd have to rent a driver too. Wait a minute - I've just invented the taxi!


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Feb 2009)

galaxy1 said:


> Yep, I'd be up for it on one of the first two weeks (1st or 15th) *Is this going to be some sort fast lycra sprintathon?* I'm not that fast on my galaxy



Not if I have anything to do with it! Don't worry, I'll keep you company at the back.

Just realised I'll be able to give my new CC jersey its first outing.


----------



## spandex (26 Feb 2009)

So that is you two at the back 


I will be bringing up the front if that is ok?


----------



## Calum (26 Feb 2009)

So what about poor Colinj? Car-less and trapped in deepest West Yorkshire?! (There's a song in there somewhere) 

Can you not get a lift from a friend? Bribing them with cash and assorted consumables?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2009)

Calum said:


> Can you not get a lift from a friend? Bribing them with cash and assorted consumables?


At least the one weekend out of the next 5 that I'm not free also happens to be the one weekend when the ride is definitely _not_ going to take place.

(No offence to residents of Leeds, but...) Who would want to set out to drive to Leeds at about 07:30 on a Sunday unless it was to meet up for a bike ride?

Once you've settled on the date, I'll ask around.


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2009)

Is it Sunday? Forecast is good!!


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Not if I have anything to do with it! Don't worry, I'll keep you company at the back.
> 
> Just realised I'll be able to give my new CC jersey its first outing.



I'm at the back too, taking photos, eating cake and stopping to look at new born lambs!!


----------



## Soltydog (26 Feb 2009)

After checking my diary, I may be able to make the 15th, although i am due to be working till 4am that morning, but hopefully i'll be at home tucked up in bed well before then 
Would prefer the 29th though


----------



## Amanda P (27 Feb 2009)

Right then, preferences seem to be emerging for 1st and 29th.

Those who'd come on 1st: Bokonon, Calum, Cathryn, Colin, HelenD123, Marinyork, Spandex, Galaxy1 and me. Maybe DannyG, Gromit, ASC1951, maybe Mrs Uncle Phil.

There are others who favour 29th, including many of the above, but also Admin, Postman, Soltydog and Arch, possibly more by then.

I therefore propose that we have our ride on the 1st (that's *this Sunday*) and consider doing it all over again on 29th. How's that?

So, the plan: meet at the west end of the Minster (junction of High Petergate and Duncombe Place - the end with the two towers) for 10 to 10.15. 

Those who are driving may prefer to use the Rawcliffe Bar Park & Ride. If you make your way from there to where the sustrans bike path passes under the A1237 (York's northern outer ring road) and lurk there for about 10.30, we'll pick you up. Alternatively, let me know you're using the car park and we'll send someone there to pick you up and guide you on to the bike path to meet up with the Minster posse.

We'll decide whether to go to Byland or just to Easingwold on the day, depending on weather, how fit we all feel and so on. There will be a pub lunch stop; other tea stops are possible.

Apart from the bike path, which is tarmac or pretty good, clean macadam, there are no off-road bits, and nothing I wouldn't be happy riding on narrow roadie tyres. Pace will be relaxed, or if there's a big group we could split up to allow for two differently-paced groups, but it'd be nice to meet up again for lunch at least.

If there are any questions, please post 'em here or pm me. I'll give you my mobile number as well (I'm not about to post it in public here) - may be useful if anyone's running late or coming on a train that'll only just get them here for ten-ish.

Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## Amanda P (27 Feb 2009)

Link to maybe helpful maps.

Hey, it works! Zoom in a bit for details.


----------



## jack the lad (27 Feb 2009)

marinyork said:


> Mmmm never been through Tholthorpe or Raskelf sounds interesting.



I may join you on Sunday if that is OK. Will it be a chain gang run or will an oldie like me be able to keep up? I guess if not I can just stop when I get home as Tholthorpe is where I live. It has a council tip which most of my bikes came from (but sadly not since it was rebranded as a recycling centre under new management) a great pub (but you'll be too early for lunch) and a lovely village green and pond. Raskelf is just weird. 

The proposed route looks like it goes down Linton Woods Lane which is pretty loose, muddy and sandy in parts. I wouldn't fancy it much on a racing bike, although a Galaxy type would be just about OK. The best alternative is to stay on the road through Linton on Ouse past the airfield to Aldwark rejoining the planned route at Flawith - which is all quiet country lanes (and part of the National Byway).


----------



## Amanda P (27 Feb 2009)

Of course it's OK.

It will _not_ be a chain gang. It will be a _relaxed_, sociable ride. This is CycleChat, after all.

Thanks for the gen on Linton Woods Lane - I haven't been down there in a couple of years. If in doubt, we'll do the Aldwark option.


----------



## marinyork (27 Feb 2009)

Is one allowed to park at the park and ride and then cycle off or do something else? From my recollections of Askham Bar P&R I don't think the staff were particularly happy about it. P.S. What's the path near overton like thesedays, that was always a bit lumpy when I went along it?


----------



## jack the lad (27 Feb 2009)

*Cycling with Park & Ride *

Free cycle parking is available at all Park & Ride sites for those who want to take advantage of the fast bus link into the city. Alternatively, you can park your car at a site (Grimston Bar, Rawcliffe Bar or Designer Outlet only) and cycle the rest of the way into the city. 

http://www.york.gov.uk/transport/Parking/Park_and_Ride/


----------



## marinyork (27 Feb 2009)

All right ta.


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2009)

I will make a note of the 29th and hope to join you then. Gives me time to get a suitable bike fettled! Have fun on Sunday. I'll be in France!


----------



## Amanda P (27 Feb 2009)

The path bits are well-packed gravel as I recall. As long as the river hasn't flooded over them too recently, they are usually OK (maybe a few puddles). 

The tarmac road through Overton has some potholes, but we shouldn't be going at such a speed that we can't dodge them!

This isn't going to be a brisk club run, so don't feel obliged to bring all your best roadie gear. Fat tyres and mudguards will be quite acceptable!


----------



## Bokonon (27 Feb 2009)

*Leeds people -* do you want to cycle to York for this ride and then back to Leeds on Sunday? I usually do Moortown-Wike-East Keswick-Collingham-Linton-Wetherby then B1224. Does anyone want to suggest a better route? Where do you want to meet up? How long should we give it - about 2 hours?


----------



## Cathryn (27 Feb 2009)

Hurrah! Think the husband is coming too.

We're going to be lightweights and get the train from Leeds. I'm rather peturbed that we'll be too slow, but whatever.....we can all start off together anyway!!


----------



## Amanda P (27 Feb 2009)

I'd be getting the train if it was me. There's cycling, and then there's masochism...


----------



## Cathryn (27 Feb 2009)

I'm so glad you said that. I was feeling like a woos.


----------



## Amanda P (27 Feb 2009)

Mind you, I will have to get to York from York-ish by bike.

That's only ten miles though!


----------



## jack the lad (27 Feb 2009)

I'm going to drive to the P & R, then cycle to the start, and claim I've cycled all the way from home, having gone the long way round the world. 

Actually unless I do the whole thing on the Brompton I will have to cycle from home, and back again, cos a proper bike doesn't fit in the car. Only an extra 30 miles then.


----------



## marinyork (27 Feb 2009)

I'll be going to the park and ride. I would offer other people lifts but sadly I have no towbar so only 1 bike will fit in the back.


----------



## colly (27 Feb 2009)

Bokonon said:


> *Leeds people -* do you want to cycle to York for this ride and then back to Leeds on Sunday? I usually do Moortown-Wike-East Keswick-Collingham-Linton-Wetherby then B1224. Does anyone want to suggest a better route? Where do you want to meet up? How long should we give it - about 2 hours?



I reckon 2 hours should be enough. 

I was thinking Oakwood Clock-Thorner-Bramham-Thorpe Arch-Walton and then the B1224. 

Either way it's an 8 o'clock set off. Let me know which you prefer and give me a shout.


----------



## Bokonon (27 Feb 2009)

Oakwood Clock is a good meeting point. Is Calum joining us? ASC1951?


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2009)

I'm in for the 29th - should have a bit of my fitness back by then - and will be driving to York with the bike in/on the back (not sure if rack fits new car).

If someone could PM me with the Park and Ride location and ETA cycling from there to the Minster that would be good, thanks. Just so I can get an idea of what time to set off from 'ull.

Oh, and a rough idea of the parking charges?

Good luck and lets have some photos from this Sunday too. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Danny (28 Feb 2009)

I will try to come along - though this is a dependent on sorting out someone else to take my son to football (more complicated than normal as his team are playing away).


----------



## Danny (28 Feb 2009)

Admin said:


> If someone could PM me with the Park and Ride location and ETA cycling from there to the Minster that would be good, thanks. Just so I can get an idea of what time to set off from 'ull.


PM Sent


----------



## mickle (28 Feb 2009)

I'll be there! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## colly (28 Feb 2009)

Is there anyone else from Leeds riding over tomorrow? So far it is Bokonon and I for certain.

8am set off from Oakwood Clock if you are. Pm me and I can give you my number.


----------



## Amanda P (28 Feb 2009)

So it seems like everyone's starting from the Minster except Marinyork, who we'll expect to find lurking around the ring road bridge, unless he starts to make his way back towards the centre of town and meets us on the way.

See you all there then!


----------



## Cathryn (28 Feb 2009)

We'll be at the park and ride now instead of meeting in town, so we'll see you at the pick up at about 10.30.


----------



## Amanda P (28 Feb 2009)

Rightoh.


----------



## Calum (28 Feb 2009)

As you've probably gathered, I wont be joining the Leeds people tomorrow morning. Will be coming along to the 29th ride though I should think.


----------



## spandex (28 Feb 2009)

Uncle Phil when I said to you all thos months back that we should try and sort out a ride I did not think it would get so many people interested. 



Nice one I can not wate to meet you all...











And YES I will have my Spandex on!!


----------



## Shaun (1 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> And YES I will have my Spandex on!!



OMG 

Does the CC ride pack include some dark glasses ....


----------



## Aperitif (1 Mar 2009)

Have a good ride you lot! CC's very own 'Last of the Winter Wine' ride  Hope it's not foggy, or the satanic mills are not belching out too much smoke. 
Looking forward to the photos too.


----------



## marinyork (1 Mar 2009)

See you later folks.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Have a good ride you lot! CC's very own 'Last of the Winter Wine' ride  Hope it's not foggy, or the satanic mills are not belching out too much smoke.
> Looking forward to the photos too.


We had most of the 'satanic mills' over here in industrialised West Yorkshire - surely picturesque York didn't have many of them?

Anyway - have a nice ride folks. Maybe I'll make it over there for the one at the end of March.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Mar 2009)

It's North of Watford Colin - you know what us insular types are like down South


----------



## Soltydog (1 Mar 2009)

Hope you all have a good ride. I'll be thinking of you all whilst i'm slaving over the hot stove for friends


----------



## mickle (1 Mar 2009)

I missed it


----------



## Cathryn (1 Mar 2009)

Yes you did!

I didn't, but the husband and I turned back earlier for work reasons. Had a great time - nice bunch of people, lovely day, flat roads...so great to meet you all, everyone!


----------



## Calum (1 Mar 2009)

I'll be seeing you all at the end of March, hope you had a good ride.


----------



## velocidad (1 Mar 2009)

i'm in for the 29th

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## marinyork (1 Mar 2009)

Thanks Uncle Phil. Sorry about the rucksack but I don't think we lost too much time. Thanks for the tea Jack the Lad. By the time I got back to York my speedometer said nearly 50 miles! I've just looked on the map and we did officially enter the national park. Anyway it was a lot of fun, good pace and nice to meet people. Enjoy the one later in the month.


----------



## HelenD123 (2 Mar 2009)

mickle said:


> I missed it



We did try to call you. What happened?


----------



## Amanda P (2 Mar 2009)

It seems like everyone had a good day. 

Spandex, Mrs Uncle Phil, Helen and I dreamed it up, and the route was mostly Spandex's idea - I can't take all the credit. It was a good route, wasn't it?

Thankyou all for coming, and thanks for the tea, Jack - it couldn't have been better timed/placed.

I hope you got home without walking Spandex! 

What did happen to Mickle?


----------



## colly (2 Mar 2009)

Morning all, 
I trust everyone got home safe and sound. Thanks for putting it together Phil, it was nice to meet you all and to put some faces to names.
I have a couple of pics below. I should have taken more but you know what it is like. I reckon the landlord of the pub had been sampling his wares given the wobbly pics though.

Bokonon and I took just under 2 hours to get back to Leeds and it was just as well he had a full set of lights with him. I had some lunatic idea we would be back before dark and only had my rear lights on so I was trailing him for most of the way back, which is fine, but I really struggled to hang on. 
Coming out of York to Rufforth we were into a block headwind and I'm sure Bokonon doesn't realise it but he was belting into it at between 18 and 20 mph. 
Was I glad he was in front of me? 

Anyway get back we did and we parted company at Oakwood clock. He had another 5 miles or so to go as well.

Pausing in Crayke. A village sited on top of the only 
bump in the landscape for miles around.






Left to right :Helen, Phil, Cathryn, Cathryn's husband, Dannyg, Marinyork, Bokonon, Spandex.
 



Cathryn and husband (sorry I didn't get your name) turning for home.











Phil and Spandex wondering what a sheepish looking Jack has been up to.








Looking South West from Crayke











A couple of shaky pics taken by the landlord of The Wombwell Arms 





Front left: front to back:
Marinyork, Dannyg, Spandex, Helen. 

Front right: front to back:
Bokonon, Colly, Clair aka Mrs Uncle Phil, and bringing up the rear Phil






Left to right:
Jack the Lad, Helen, Dannyg, Phil, Clair, Colly, Marinyork.

Byland Abbey which we rode past












The White Horse, which we rode in the shadow of. Maybe next time a ride up past the horse (25%) would be amusing.











Thanks for the tea Jack and I still have two batteries of yours Marinyork. I'll return them when I see you next.

Here's hoping I got the right names to the right faces.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Mar 2009)

Nice one Colly - more names, faces and just look at the scenery!


----------



## HelenD123 (2 Mar 2009)

Great photos Colly, and a great day out. It was lovely to meet you all. Maybe I'll attempt it all again on 29th!


----------



## Bokonon (2 Mar 2009)

colly said:


> I really struggled to hang on. Coming out of York to Rufforth we were into a block headwind and I'm sure Bokonon doesn't realise it but he was belting into it at between 18 and 20 mph.
> Was I glad he was in front of me?



Sorry, you should have asked me to slow up. I was trying to keep a steady pace going, but without a working computer I had no real idea of what speed I was doing.

Thanks to Uncle Phil for the organisation, Cathryn for the cake, Jack the Lad for the tea and everyone else for being a great bunch of people. I reckon I did 112 miles in total, so I'm feeling a little tired today!


----------



## Amanda P (2 Mar 2009)

The route was mostly Spandex's idea. I just posted a map and decided when and where you were going to meet. Amazingly, you all did as you were told! 

Mrs Uncle Phil and I had done about 74 miles by the time we got home, so we got a metric century in.


----------



## colly (2 Mar 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Sorry, you should have asked me to slow up.



?? I had all on to get enough breath let alone call out.


----------



## ChrisKH (2 Mar 2009)

Nice bike Phil. I like that a lot.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Mar 2009)

It was a great morning for us - thanks again for organising. Bring on the next one!!! Good photos as well!!


----------



## spandex (2 Mar 2009)

Cathryn said:


> It was a great morning for us - thanks again for organising. Bring on the next one!!! Good photos as well!!



I think it is the 29th??


----------



## Cathryn (3 Mar 2009)

I's skiing that day!


----------



## Amanda P (3 Mar 2009)

Is that wise?


----------



## spandex (3 Mar 2009)

Cathryn said:


> I's skiing that day!




Your doing what In stead of coming on a bike ride with all us lovely folk


----------



## Cathryn (3 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil has a point! But alas, I shall be sobbing my way down a green slope, wishing I was out with you lot. It's called Conquering My Fear. 

Dreading it.


----------



## Calum (3 Mar 2009)

Now, there's no need for sarcasm young lady.


----------



## Arch (5 Mar 2009)

Sounds like you all had a good time. I was driving 300 miles south through France...

Look forward to the 29th. Will it be the same route? And is it pretty flat? I'm hoping to have the FCR set up with new tyres by then, but wondering if the hack would do it if I really had to (it's all down to budget!). 7 spd hub gear and Big Apples... But never done 50 on it. 

At least the Minster is a nice convenient meeting point, being about 500 yards from my flat!


----------



## Amanda P (5 Mar 2009)

We did have a good time - even though you weren't there. 

At the moment, the plan is to do the same route. It _is_ pretty flat - there is one steep section of about a hundred yards which you could walk if necessary (well worth it for the view) and a few other minor bumps, nothing to worry about. I don't think you'll struggle.

It seemed a pretty easy fifty miles to me.



> At least the Minster is a nice convenient meeting point, being about 500 yards from my flat!



Back to your place for tea and biccies at the end then - is that OK?


----------



## colly (5 Mar 2009)

I'm hoping to turn up too but I have already arranged to help a pal at about 3 to 4 at Wetherby so I will see how things pan out. 
I'm collecting him from the Antiques Fair at the racecourse so I will see what's the latest I can be there.


----------



## Calum (5 Mar 2009)

Hey Colly, if you're riding out from Leeeeeeds again, i'll join you. Oh yeah, I saw Bokonon in Uni today!


----------



## Amanda P (5 Mar 2009)

If you're coming from Leeds, bring lights.

Even though the clocks will have changed.


----------



## Bokonon (5 Mar 2009)

Calum said:


> I saw Bokonon in Uni today!



I didn't see you. I must have been wandering around in my own little world.


----------



## colly (5 Mar 2009)

Calum said:


> Hey Colly, if you're riding out from Leeeeeeds again, i'll join you. Oh yeah, I saw Bokonon in Uni today!



If I do make it I will be driving over. I may not have time anyway.

Be able to tell nearer the time.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2009)

That really looked good. But now cannot do the 29th.


Have been invited to the Induction Service for the new Pastor at our old church.

But seeing this has been so well received could their be a third later.

I would love a long day out

Anyone considered a Saturday also.

Looks like my kind of food.


----------



## HelenD123 (6 Mar 2009)

I'm sure we can arrange another ride out. I desperately need to get some more miles in before my ride to Amsterdam.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2009)

I don't always go through all sections of the site.Would someone send me a message if another date is picked.

I really enjoyed doing the shirt relay.And it was great meeting the cycle chatters.

And i am not as big as Uncle Phil thinks.But it would be a good photo opportunity to see Cathryn in my xxxl jacket.


----------



## Amanda P (6 Mar 2009)

If I'm involved, I'll PM you postman.

Size doesn't matter. Just standing you and Cathryn next to each other could be amusing, though... Or perhaps Mrs Uncle Phil would do:







(She's the one on the left...)


----------



## Arch (6 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Back to your place for tea and biccies at the end then - is that OK?



You know, I'm tempted to say yes, just to see how many Cyclechatters would fit in!

(Note to self. Buy biscuits and put away laundry, esp pants.)

Annoyingly, they knocked down the really handy bike shed just opposite.

Well, I'll see if I get the FCR fettled in time (it really does come down to affording the tyres this month), but with the Big Apples pumped up hard, and minimalist baggage, the hack might do it.

Anyway, if it got too much, I'll probably have the right map and could drop out and head back. But if the pace isn't too fast, I'll cope. Which map would I need. BTW? I have most of round York covered, I think.


----------



## Amanda P (6 Mar 2009)

If you know the York bits, and you're talking pink-cover OS 1:50,000 maps, you'd want Malton & Pickering, Sheet 100.

Or just print out the map I linked to in the first post.

I'm sure we'll all fit in - we're all good friends. I don't mind having my tea in the corridor or wherever. And, as Postman has alluded to, some of the local members are compact and bijou, space-saving, petite ones.


----------



## velocidad (6 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> If I'm involved, I'll PM you postman.
> 
> Size doesn't matter. Just standing you and Cathryn next to each other could be amusing, though... Or perhaps Mrs Uncle Phil would do:
> 
> ...



the person on the right looks as if they are on a unicycle, but trying to use it as a pogo stick 

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Arch (7 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> If you know the York bits, and you're talking pink-cover OS 1:50,000 maps, you'd want Malton & Pickering, Sheet 100.
> 
> Or just print out the map I linked to in the first post.
> 
> I'm sure we'll all fit in - we're all good friends. I don't mind having my tea in the corridor or wherever. And, as Postman has alluded to, some of the local members are compact and bijou, space-saving, petite ones.



Cheers, I think I have that one. Actually, it's the one side of York I havn't covered so much - I tend to go down Selby way, or Tadcaster.

I'm sure I can fit a few people in - it's sitting down that's the problem. Two chairs, a sofa that can take 3 at a pinch (if I clear all the kintting wool and the Ukulele off it) - other wise it's standing room, or reclining on the bed.... Or all sitting round the edge of it, backs to each other. Less conducive to conversation!


----------



## hulver (8 Mar 2009)

I might be able to make an appearence for the 29th. Depending on how things go that weekend, as I'm at my brothers for his 40th Birthday party on the Saturday.

That depends if South Yorkshire people are allowed of course 

I'm originally a York lad, hailing from Wigginton, so I rode the roads north of York a fair bit in my youth. Gosh, that makes me sound old now 

It'll take some carefull juggling to manage it, but I'll be the fat bloke in the YACF jersey (infiltrator!). Still set for a 10 am start?


----------



## spandex (8 Mar 2009)

You are more then welcome hulver more the merrier as far as I know it is still meet at 10 set off at 10.15.


----------



## Amanda P (9 Mar 2009)

hulver said:


> I might be able to make an appearence for the 29th. Depending on how things go that weekend, as I'm at my brothers for his 40th Birthday party on the Saturday.
> 
> That depends if South Yorkshire people are allowed of course
> 
> ...



I did say Yorkshire folk of all persuasions, so I suppose that includes South Yorkshire. If we must.

I'm not sure we can allow a YACF jersey, though...


----------



## banjokat (9 Mar 2009)

I'm hoping to make the 29th as well. Depending on time I may have to turn back early as I'm on nightshift that night though.


----------



## spandex (9 Mar 2009)

banjokat said:


> I'm hoping to make the 29th as well. Depending on time I may have to turn back early as I'm on nightshift that night though.




What time dose you start? as I think we got back around 6 but there was a lot of stopping and a very nice but long lunch Thank you Phil for picking it are we going back there?


----------



## HelenD123 (9 Mar 2009)

We did stop for tea at Jack the Lads as well. I'm sure we can get back quicker if people need to.


----------



## spandex (9 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> We did stop for tea at Jack the Lads as well. I'm sure we can get back quicker if people need to.




That is a point we did I had forgot  Sorry mate



But next time we are heading to Arch's for Tea and cake


----------



## banjokat (10 Mar 2009)

I leave home about 5.30pm but I'd rather turn back early myself than shorten the day for everyone else.
Cheers


----------



## Amanda P (10 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> What time dose you start? as I think we got back around 6 but there was a lot of stopping and a very nice but long lunch Thank you Phil for picking it are we going back there?



I thought we might go back there. There's clearly enough support to let 'em know we're coming well in advance, and we don't need to linger so long if people want to get going.

Mrs Uncle Phil and I got back to the Minster at about 5 to 5.15. We could have got back much earlier if we hadn't dallied at Jack's (and slightly earlier if marinyork hadn't left his rucksack there and had to go back for it). So if we have tea at Arch's, we'd be back in York sooner, and those not wanting tea would be free to get going.

Will you be riding a 'bent, Banjo?


----------



## Soltydog (10 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Mrs Uncle Phil and I got back to the Minster at about 5 to 5.15. We could have got back much earlier if we hadn't dallied at Jack's (and slightly earlier if marinyork hadn't left his rucksack there and had to go back for it). So if we have tea at Arch's, we'd be back in York sooner, and those not wanting tea would be free to get going.



That sounds good, as Velocidad & myself are planning on cycling back to Hull, so an earlier finish would be better, although I don't know if we'll be able to resist a cake stop at Arch's


----------



## Amanda P (10 Mar 2009)

Arch! Get baking!

Velocidad and Solty are going to need some _serious_ cake.


----------



## marinyork (10 Mar 2009)

Soltydog are you planning on doing a 100 miler CC in April at all?


----------



## Soltydog (10 Mar 2009)

It was a kind of new years resolution to do a 100 mile ride each month, so yes I'll be sorting something out for April. Could possibly do the Hull - York ride that was planned for feb. I'll check my diary & sort something out in the next day or so


----------



## Bokonon (10 Mar 2009)

I don't think I'll be able to make the ride on the 29th now as I have been committed to other non-cycling activities


----------



## banjokat (10 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Will you be riding a 'bent, Banjo?



Not if you're planning to use one of your off road bits!


----------



## Arch (10 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Arch! Get baking!
> 
> Velocidad and Solty are going to need some _serious_ cake.



Yikes! I better practice. I made some flapjack at the weekend and it went all wrong (nice flavour, but no structural integrity). And I'll need to stock up on cake tins....

It's a good thing this ride is going to be after my thesis panel meeting and the postgrad conference, so I won't feel guilty at taking a day off to bake!

Seriously, though, it might be standing room only, if there's more than say, 5 folk....

"Will you be riding a 'bent, Banjo" - depends if he sits on it, I suppose. That would make a bit of a twanging noise!


----------



## HelenD123 (10 Mar 2009)

Arch - don't stress about baking. I'm sure I can bring something, or Spandex always seems to be baking. Just don't eat the donuts


----------



## Rhythm Thief (10 Mar 2009)

I'll try and make it, although I have no idea if I'm supposed to be doing anything on that weekend or not. What time is everyone meeting?


----------



## Amanda P (11 Mar 2009)

Meet at ten for a 10.15 getaway from the Minster (leaves time for those coming by the train that arrives just on ten). Those coming by car may prefer to park at Rawcliffe Bar Park and Ride and lurk on the riverside cycle path nearby for us to come by at about 10.30.

Full instructions are in this earlier post. 

There's a map of where to meet here.

And here's a map of the proposed route.

Any more questions?

Be good to see you, RT; bit of a trek from Monmouth, though.

Banjokat, there are some bits of off-road, but as those who came on 1st March will attest, nothing rough or lumpy, just well-packed gravel cycle path. Those with small wheels will want to take the "cattle grid" bike traps on the cycle path gently (they rattled the chain right off my Moulton).


----------



## Rhythm Thief (11 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Be good to see you, RT; bit of a trek from Monmouth, though.



I'll combine it with a visit to my family in Otley. I'm a Yorkshireman originally.


----------



## Arch (11 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Arch - don't stress about baking. I'm sure I can bring something, or Spandex always seems to be baking. Just don't eat the donuts



Yeah, cheers, and Spandex has offered to help... (perhaps, not the donuts though) Nearer the time maybe we could have a rough head count of who wants tea and I see if I can a) bake and  fit everyone in!

Although, now I'm worried about running out of mugs!

I'd forgotton about those cattle grids. People mustn't laugh if I get off to walk over them, I have a bit of a phobia...


----------



## Amanda P (11 Mar 2009)

I'm bringing the mugs. Their names are Spandex, Helen, Rhythm Thief...

Those cattle grids are pretty scary, especially if you're riding a 'bent whose handlebars are only a couple of inches narrower than the path between the railings, and there's a 90 degree bend immediately before them and a deep ditch underneath and...

If I bring my 'bent, there'll be so much laughter at me they won't notice you, Arch. And if you threaten people with "no cake if you laugh", that'll help.


----------



## colly (11 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> *
> Although, now I'm worried about running out of mugs*!



I shouldn't worry about that. There will be plenty of mugs around.


----------



## Arch (12 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> I'm bringing the mugs. Their names are Spandex, Helen, Rhythm Thief...
> 
> Those cattle grids are pretty scary, especially if you're riding a 'bent whose handlebars are only a couple of inches narrower than the path between the railings, and there's a 90 degree bend immediately before them and a deep ditch underneath and...
> 
> If I bring my 'bent, there'll be so much laughter at me they won't notice you, Arch. *And if you threaten people with "no cake if you laugh", that'll help*.



Good thinking!

Yeah, I remember those grids, I think I disliked them well before I picked up my phobia: out for a ride with my Mum a couple of years ago, I got over one ok, but somehow slipped over on a patch of gravel beyond. She saw me go down, jammed on the brakes just as she got to the grid, wheel went down between the bars and she came off, breaking her wrist - all in a sort of slow-mo as I watched from my vantage point lying on the path, fine, bar a little grazing. I haven't been able to ride over one on two wheels since. On the trike, I'm fine.


----------



## Shaun (14 Mar 2009)

I'm going to be driving from Hull, parking at Grimston Bar, then cycling over to the Minster for the meet-up.

Anyone have any idea how long the drive from Hull is likely to take? 45 mins - 1hr?

... and IIRC it's not too far from there into York central?

Cheers,
Shaun 

Oh, and my mate Trev may be coming along for the fun too.


----------



## Amanda P (14 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> just as she got to the grid, wheel went down between the bars and she came off, breaking her wrist



I can see why that might put you off. York City Council really need kicking about those bike traps - they are pretty risky, but I hadn't heard before of anyone actually being injured by them.

Given what's going on in that other thread about leaders' liability and insurance and so on, I'm a little worried...


----------



## Amanda P (14 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> I'm going to be driving from Hull, parking at Grimston Bar, then cycling over to the Minster for the meet-up.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long the drive from Hull is likely to take? 45 mins - 1hr?



Allow an hour and you'll be about right.



> ... and IIRC it's not too far from there into York central?



15 minutes along the riverside cycle path (signed from the P&R). Follow the cycle path as far as you can - right to a cobbled street next to the bridge. Go up the cobbled street and you can see the Minster ahead of you. It will take about 15 minutes.

Alternatively, lurk along the cycle path and we'll come to you.

Mind those cattle grid bike traps! (I have warned you, please don't sue me if you fall into one).


----------



## spandex (14 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> I'm going to be driving from Hull, *parking at Grimston Bar, then cycling over to the Minster for the meet-up.*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long the drive from Hull is likely to take? 45 mins - 1hr?
> 
> ...



I will PM you my phone number so you can give me a ring as I live just off Hull road.


----------



## Amanda P (16 Mar 2009)

Ah. Grimston Bar, not Rawcliff Bar. No riverside cycle path, but it's still not hard.

no use lurking waiting for us, either, we'll be going the other way...

*Note to self: read the actual words in future*


----------



## Arch (16 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> I can see why that might put you off. York City Council really need kicking about those bike traps - they are pretty risky, but I hadn't heard before of anyone actually being injured by them.



It wasn't in York that Mum had the accident (it was Rutland Water), but I do hate cattle grids with a vengeance. I suppose, if there are ever livestock in the fields, the only alternative is an actual gate, and then folk would complain about opening, it, leave it open, that sort of thing....

Admin, from Grimston Bar the most direct way (well, the easiest to direct you on) to the Minster is to come on down the Hull Road (just keep straight on), until you get to Walmgate Bar (big stone gateway at a cross roads), turn right, come along Foss Islands Road past Morrisons, over the cross roads, and follow the city wall until to get to Monk Bar (another big stone gateway, although you won't see it until you turn the corner, you'll see the Monkbar Hotel on the right), turn left, carry on a bit (a hundred or two hundred yards?), then take the right fork - if you can't see the Minster by that stage, you need new glasses.... OTH, if you pick up Spandex, he may think of a better less trafficy route.


----------



## HelenD123 (16 Mar 2009)

Probably easiest to text/phone Spandex as you leave Grimston Bar and we'll come down to Hull Road to meet you. If Spandex can't find a quick and easy route to the Minster no one can.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> It wasn't in York that Mum had the accident (it was Rutland Water), but I do hate cattle grids with a vengeance. I suppose, if there are ever livestock in the fields, the only alternative is an actual gate, and then folk would complain about opening, it, leave it open, that sort of thing....


They don't deter some Yorkshire livestock - Crafty sheep conquer cattle grids!


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

So how many have we got for the 29th?

So far I think it is

Me (spandex)
HelenD123
Arch
Rhythm Thief
uncle phil
Mrs uncle phil ?
Colly ?
Admin
Saltydog
velocidad 
banjakat ?
hulver ?
marin york ?

Please edit as you will.


----------



## Amanda P (18 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> So how many have we got for the 29th?
> 
> So far I think it is
> 
> ...




I think Mrs Uncle Phil will be there.

Bokonon hinted on another thread that he might be around, and bringing the Northern Cycle Chat jersey for another outing, with the aim of shunting it northward for a bit.

Perhaps we could alert some folk from north o' t'moors to come and fetch it? They could meet us at the pub, or Spandex could sprint up White Horse Bank to meet 'em while we eat...


----------



## Amanda P (18 Mar 2009)

I've sent some tactical PMs to northern types who appeared on Bonj's map. If anyone knows of any other people from north of York who might be interested, please draw their attention to this.


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> I think Mrs Uncle Phil will be there.
> 
> Bokonon hinted on another thread that he might be around, and bringing the Northern Cycle Chat jersey for another outing, with the aim of shunting it northward for a bit.
> 
> Perhaps we could alert some folk from north o' t'moors to come and fetch it? They could meet us at the pub, or *Spandex could sprint up White Horse Bank *to meet 'em while we eat...




Not white horse bank again


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

So far I think it is

Me (spandex)
HelenD123
Arch
Rhythm Thief
uncle phil
Mrs uncle phil 
Colly ?
Admin
Saltydog
velocidad 
banjakat ?
hulver ?
marin york ?
Bokonon (with the Northern Cycle Chat jersey)


----------



## colly (18 Mar 2009)

Bokonon is getting the jersey from Longers this weekend I think and said he will get it to me before the 29th. 
I can bring it over with me. 
I won't be able to stay all day or even for lunch  because I need to get back but I will ride some of the way with y'all.


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

So Bokonon is not coming?

I was hoping that we could get this ride upto 20


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

So far I think it is

Me (spandex)
HelenD123
Arch
Rhythm Thief
uncle phil
Mrs uncle phil 
Colly 
Admin
Saltydog
velocidad 
banjakat ?
hulver ?
marin york ?
Bokonon ?(with the Northern Cycle Chat jersey)Or doing the hand over with Colly
Calum 
PaulB


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2009)

It would be handy to know roughly how many would like tea and cake chez Arch....


----------



## Bokonon (18 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> So Bokonon is not coming?



Unfortunately not - parents have decided to visit that weekend.

I'll try to get the jersey transfered to colly after I've collected it this weekend.


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

That is a good point Arch



OK hands up who is heading to Arch's for the Tea and cake party

Arch
Me (spandex)
HelenD123


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Unfortunately not - parents have decided to visit that weekend.
> 
> I'll try to get the jersey transfered to colly after I've collected it this weekend.




Can you not kick them out Sunday morning say 6 or 7 am so you can make it


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

So

So far I think it is

Me (spandex)
HelenD123
Arch
Rhythm Thief
uncle phil
Mrs uncle phil 
Colly (with the Northern Cycle Chat jersey)
Admin
Saltydog
velocidad 
banjakat ?
hulver ?
marin york ?
Calum 
PaulB


----------



## colly (18 Mar 2009)

Sadly I can't hang around long enough to sample the delights of Arch's 'hot oven'.


----------



## marinyork (18 Mar 2009)

If you're wanting numbers sadly I cannot come on the 29th. There are quite a few different people going this time though so I'm sure it'll be equally enjoyable. Perhaps we could have a ride heading out east in the very late spring/early summer.


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

Ar marin your letting the side down cant Arch's Tea and cake persuade you

So far I think it is

Me (spandex)
HelenD123
Arch
Rhythm Thief
uncle phil
Mrs uncle phil 
Colly (with the Northern Cycle Chat jersey)
Admin
Saltydog
velocidad 
banjakat ?
hulver ?
Calum 
PaulB


----------



## Bokonon (18 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> Ar marin your letting the side down cant Arch's Tea and cake persuade you



Can't she put some in a jiffy bags and send it out to people who can't come?


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Can't she put some in a jiffy bags and send it out to people who can't come?



That could get messy....

Ok, well, it looks like tea and cakes isn't going to be for more than I can cope with... Although I'll be baking on the Saturday, so those who offered to bring cake may get late afternoon panic PM's if my sponge goes flat....


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Mar 2009)

Are you not knitting the cake????


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Are you not knitting the cake????



Right yes, that's going to go down really well with a bunch of hungry cyclists, isn't it?


----------



## spandex (20 Mar 2009)

Well you could try Arch you never know?


----------



## jack the lad (20 Mar 2009)

I'm in for this one too, but I'll start and finish from home. (Honest - I'll do the full circuit, just not in the right order). Can I have my tea and cakes when we meet up at the Minster?


----------



## spandex (20 Mar 2009)

So far I think it is

Me (spandex)
HelenD123
Arch
Rhythm Thief
uncle phil
Mrs uncle phil 
Colly (with the Northern Cycle Chat jersey)
Admin
Saltydog
velocidad 
banjakat ?
hulver ?
Calum 
PaulB
jack the lad


----------



## spandex (20 Mar 2009)

Bookings for Arch's Tea and cake party (so far)

Arch
Me (spandex)
HelenD123
jack the lad


----------



## Arch (20 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> Bookings for Arch's Tea and cake party (so far)
> 
> Arch
> Me (spandex)
> ...



Except, Jack the Lad wants his when the rest of us start.... There's always one...


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Mar 2009)

No, Jack the Lad wants pre-ride tea and cakes. He's not coming back into York at the end.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Mar 2009)

Well if he's going to be awkward, I hope he's going to offer tea and cakes at his place (again) too!

May Mrs Uncle Phil and I come in for Arch's tea and cake, too?

After all, we'll still have ten miles to go to get home... [/plaintive]


----------



## spandex (20 Mar 2009)

Bookings for Arch's Tea and cake party (so far)

Arch
Me (spandex)
HelenD123
jack the lad As he is wishing the personal touch


----------



## spandex (20 Mar 2009)

OK I will try and get this right

Bookings for Arch's Tea and cake party (so far)

Arch
Me (spandex)
HelenD123
jack the lad As he is wishing the personal touch
Uncle phil
Mrs Uncle phil


----------



## Arch (20 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Well if he's going to be awkward, I hope he's going to offer tea and cakes at his place (again) too!
> 
> May Mrs Uncle Phil and I come in for Arch's tea and cake, too?
> 
> After all, we'll still have ten miles to go to get home... [/plaintive]



Of course you may!

Looks like it won't be too many people then - not that I mind, but it's just handy to have an idea - if I make too much cake, I'll end up eating it all. Hmm, I say that like it's a bad thing.. No, no, really it would be, I'm so near the magic mark that means I only have another stone to lose to be happy.... I can always send you all off with a slice each if there's a lot left.

I'm planning an orange cake, and a crushed-biscuity-fruit-and-nut tray bake thing. Anyone hate/allergic to orange, or nuts? (I'll have a packet of Sainsburys Basic Digestives in for anyone too abstemious....)

I'll try and remember to bring some to the start point for Jack. I may not bring a pot of tea though...


----------



## velocidad (20 Mar 2009)

abstemious indeed....we had a garage roof made of that once...lol ;-)


----------



## colly (20 Mar 2009)

umm? 

I'll be at the start too but not the finish, so if there's any cake going spare early doors.............................


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Mar 2009)

Don't think I'll be able to make it now. It's our first gig this year on April 1st, and the Saturday is the only day the five of us can practise. Then of course, it's the first Grand Prix of the season on Sunday.
Have fun though, and I'll try and make a future Yorkshire ride.


----------



## Calum (21 Mar 2009)

What Colly said! :-D


----------



## Arch (21 Mar 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Don't think I'll be able to make it now. It's our first gig this year on April 1st, and the Saturday is the only day the five of us can practise. *Then of course, it's the first Grand Prix of the season on Sunday*.
> Have fun though, and I'll try and make a future Yorkshire ride.



Boo! We've been ditched for a bunch of silly boys in go-karts... Shame, but maybe you can make another ride...

Looks like I better come armed with cake at the start then.... Look, if I bring a tin of cake, you'll all have to have some, I'm not carrying it for miles! I'm trying to learn to pack light - a tin of cake hardly qualifies does it! (bearing in mind I haven't baked for ages - it might weigh a fair bit!)


----------



## craigwend (21 Mar 2009)

Considering the ride, which would be better to use the galaxy or euros? (it's those cattle grids that have got me!)


----------



## colly (22 Mar 2009)

Looks like my trip over to York next week has been scuppered. 
One of my lads has arranged to take Mrs Colly and me out for a meal next Sunday lunchtime  So it isn't all bad.

Re the 'Cyclechat Jersey', Bokonon has it now and has suggested an evening meeting of CC bods in Leeds one evening this week so it can be signed and passed on. Calum said today he is coming over to York possibly by train next weekend so he can bring the jersey with him and hand it on.

No Arch's cake for me then


----------



## Amanda P (23 Mar 2009)

craigwend said:


> Considering the ride, which would be better to use the galaxy or euros? (it's those cattle grids that have got me!)



The cattle grids are part of the bike traps on the riverside cycle path out of York. I had no trouble with them using the 25mm tyres (and 17" wheels) on my bike, and I've ridden over them with 22mm tyres. In any case, because they're on a bike path, and part of a bike trap, they'll act as bottlenecks and we'll be moving through them very slowly. Walking or even carrying your bike over them will be acceptable and possibly even advisable. 

Once we're out of York and on the road, there are no such obstructions. Mind you, we won't be moving fast enough for a Galaxy to seem slow. I may well be riding one myself.

Ironic, isn't it, that the only part of the ride causing any doubt is on a cycle path...


----------



## Arch (23 Mar 2009)

Well, I got stocked up with cake ingredients on Sunday... Those of you coming for cake had better be hungry.

And we must all remember that the clocks go forward Saturday night...


----------



## hulver (23 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> And we must all remember that the clocks go forward Saturday night...



Argh! An even earlier start.

I'm still hoping to make it, but if the other half decides that a 40th birthday party is preferable to writing essays about lumping and splitting Homo erectus, then I'll have to give it a miss.

I just hope it's not as windy as today


----------



## Shaun (23 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> And we must all remember that the clocks go forward Saturday night...



Ah ha - and I was just coming into the thread to report this ... 

I'll have to go to bed extra early then.


----------



## Arch (23 Mar 2009)

Will there be a prize for the person who turns up an hour late?

(If it's me, I guess the prize is a lot of cake to get through!)


----------



## Shaun (25 Mar 2009)

I hope the wind dies down before Sunday .... 

If it doesn't, can I claim this as an _equivalent_ 100 miler?


----------



## Arch (25 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> I hope the wind dies down before Sunday ....
> 
> If it doesn't, can I claim this as an _equivalent_ 100 miler?



If it doesn't I'll be claiming a couple of miles just to get to the Minster!

So, we meet at the West Front do we? (Under the Heart of York window and next to the 3D map of York sculpture thingy)


----------



## spandex (25 Mar 2009)

Yep that sound about right

I think if it is windy you could claim 5miles just for doing the 200m from your flat as there has been some days that I would NEVER ride there because of the wind.


----------



## Arch (25 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> Yep that sound about right
> 
> I think if it is windy you could claim 5miles just for doing the 200m from your flat as there has been some days that I would NEVER ride there because of the wind.



That bit round the end of the Minster is pretty blowy! I've almost come to a standstill, more than once...


----------



## Soltydog (26 Mar 2009)

Just found out we can't come over on the train from Hull cause it's a rail replacment bus  
Looks like a car share from Hull is needed. How many bikes & people can you get in your car Shaun (admin) cause I think you're planning to drive. I'll have a look later today, but I reckon I'll get 4 in mine (probably need wheels off tho) If needed


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Mar 2009)

I'll already be in York so won't need a lift. Shame about the trains.


----------



## banjokat (26 Mar 2009)

I'm going to have to cry off I'm afraid - some ghastly knee infection is keeping me off the bike at the moment :-(


----------



## Amanda P (26 Mar 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Banjokat.

Anyway, the rest of you, I've just phoned the pub to let them know we're coming. They're expecting at least ten, maybe fifteen people - so no chickening out just because it's a bit windy!


----------



## Amanda P (26 Mar 2009)

Oh yes, and has the Northern Jersey made its way to the right hands to reach us on Sunday?


----------



## craigwend (26 Mar 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Just found out we can't come over on the train from Hull cause it's a rail replacment bus
> Looks like a car share from Hull is needed. How many bikes & people can you get in your car Shaun (admin) cause I think you're planning to drive. I'll have a look later today, but I reckon I'll get 4 in mine (probably need wheels off tho) If needed



In a _must read the latest thread before posting_ a PM - I'd Pm'd Admin re: car share, before seeing this- 
as i've now (at last) commited myself to Sunday! even with the rubbish weather (58 mins to work 46 back!)

I'm sure we can get this sorted before Sunday


----------



## colly (26 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Oh yes, and has the Northern Jersey made its way to the right hands to reach us on Sunday?



It has yes. 

Bokonon handed it to Calum in Mr Foley's in Leeds city centre about an hour ago.  
Having work to do I had to leave them to it.


----------



## Bokonon (26 Mar 2009)

I have photographic evidence that Calum now has the jersey. I'll post it in the official relay thread once I have got it of my phone.


----------



## spandex (27 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Sorry to hear that, Banjokat.
> 
> Anyway, the rest of you, I've just phoned the pub to let them know we're coming. They're expecting at least ten, maybe fifteen people - so no chickening out just because it's a bit windy!




How about if I have done my ankle in? dose that work





Just kidding I will be fine by Sunday


----------



## hulver (27 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> Yep that sound about right
> 
> I think if it is windy you could claim 5miles just for doing the 200m from your flat as there has been some days that I would NEVER ride there because of the wind.



You wouldn't go to Arch's flat because of the wind 

What does she put in those cakes? 

I won't be able to make it, a combination of 40th Birthday party and having to get back to Sheffield on Sunday morning. Shame, I was looking forward to it.

Maybe the next one.


----------



## Arch (27 Mar 2009)

hulver said:


> You wouldn't go to Arch's flat because of the wind
> 
> What does she put in those cakes?
> 
> ...



Beans, and lots of 'em...

The forecast seems to be getting a smidge better for Sunday. Except I didn't say that. I may have committed my self to some work tomorrow morning, so I'll just have the afternoon to bake and tidy the flat*....

*put all the heaps of things on top of each other, and shove them in the wardrobe. Don't for god's sake, open the wardrobe...


----------



## Arch (27 Mar 2009)

Right, see folks on Sunday. 10am meet, right? (too late to tell me otherwise online now, anyway...)


----------



## Shaun (28 Mar 2009)

All set.

Bought some new water bottles today and invested in one of those CO2 pump thingys (_just in case_), so just need to get my fat backside out of bed in the morning and enjoy the fun! 

See you all tomorrow. 

Cheers,
Shaun

PS. Crossing fingers that the wind eases up overnight ...


----------



## Calum (28 Mar 2009)

I'm all set and ready to go.  Only snag is I haven't booked a bike space on the train... Que, the standard argument with one of the guards. Luckily York is the next stop from Leeds so I can just stand with it in the bit between the carriages. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## colly (28 Mar 2009)

Calum said:


> I'm all set and ready to go.  Only snag is I haven't booked a bike space on the train... Que, the standard argument with one of the guards. Luckily York is the next stop from Leeds so as long as I get on the train, so I can just stand with it in the bit between the carriages.
> 
> Wish me luck!



If it is TransPennine you should be ok. I didn't have to book a place for my bike when I went over to Hull recently.


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Mar 2009)

Solty - the gritter lorries went past my house earlier. You haven't ordered ice for tomorrow have you


----------



## Soltydog (28 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Solty - the gritter lorries went past my house earlier. You haven't ordered ice for tomorrow have you



They must have heard I'm over & doing it as a precaution


----------



## theloafer (28 Mar 2009)

ok there seems no change to the planned meet see you all when you swing by the park and ride spot...


----------



## Shaun (28 Mar 2009)

Ah ... slight change for me, Trev, and Craigwent - parking in Peel Street in the town now (not that the other two know that yet) - just modified the plans after some sagely advice from Helen.


----------



## craigwend (28 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> Ah ... slight change for me, Trev, and Craigwent - parking in Peel Street in the town now (not that the other two know that yet) - just modified the plans after some sagely advice from Helen.



I do now!


----------



## theloafer (28 Mar 2009)

hope the jersy is still in safe hands


----------



## Calum (28 Mar 2009)

theloafer said:


> hope the jersy is still in safe hands



Well I wouldn't call em "safe" as such. I am student afterall... But I haven't lost it yet anyway!


----------



## theloafer (28 Mar 2009)

thats good to hear ..you young`uns are not all that bad...lmao


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2009)

Great day out Gromit lad.Hope those CycleChat people had a good day out.And wore the right trousers.?

Just going to Church now,missed the cycling.

Someone plan another one maybe a saturday.


----------



## Soltydog (29 Mar 2009)

Was a great day out & some lovely roads & the weather was very kind too. Nice to meet some more faces behind the names too 
Thanks to Uncle Phil for organising it, give yourself a pat on the back 
Thanks to Arch for the lovely orange cake, which I'm sure helped me up the hills  sorry couldn't stay for the tea party, hope you all had a good time & ate & drunk copius amounts.

See you all for the next one


----------



## spandex (30 Mar 2009)

Yes Thank you all for a lovely day I am sorry if any of you got my cold the weather was just right for the ride.

And thank you Arch for the tea and cake it was Lovely


----------



## Amanda P (30 Mar 2009)

I had a good day too - thankyou all for coming. Hope you felt better after some Tea and Cake, Arch.

The landlord of the Wombwell Arms was very appreciative of our patronage, and expressed a hope that we'd come again. 

Pleasant as the route is, twice in one month is probably enough to be going on with, so he'll have to wait until this time next year, I think.

We have plans for other possible rides out of York, but they involve some real hills....


----------



## Amanda P (30 Mar 2009)

There were fifteen of us after we picked up The Loafer (I had to count so that they could make enough space for us at the pub).

Is this the biggest CC get-together yet?


----------



## Arch (30 Mar 2009)

Hi All!

Great ride yesterday, even if it nearly killed me....

I reckon it was indigestion, which is odd, I never get indigestion, I pride myself on having a bombproof digestive system. Never mind, I felt better after a lie down, and a repeat of Top Gear.... Maybe I overdosed on cheese at lunchtime.

Anyway, the group pic....

View attachment 2566


Typically for me, there are two faces I can't put a name to! I did say I was hopeless with names, didn't I? I know they must be craigwend and trev....

Back row, L to R: Uncle Phil, Cathy (non CC member), um....(Craigwend?) Spandex, Helen, Soltydog (unless I've mixed you up with Trev? in the front row), Admin.
In front of Admin, TheLoafer.
Front row, L to R: Arch, Velocidad, um... (Trev?), John (another non-CCer, with Cathy), Mrs Uncle Phil, Calum.

Jack the Lad had bailed by this time, having done the ride in reverse to meet us.

Next time, I'll bring name badges... Blame it on me living alone and being a scatty ejit who has all her friends on a computer....

Pity it got a bit late for the tea party, next time perhaps. At least you all got a bit of cake on the ride. And I had enough mugs. 15 would have been tricky!

I'll put the handover pic in the Jersey thread....

Thanks anyway, for a great ride. Looking at my map, I reckon if I do that, I can get to Castle Howard, which I never realised....

Selby is nice though. And _completely_ flat....


----------



## spandex (30 Mar 2009)

Nice pic Arch


----------



## Amanda P (30 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> Selby is nice though. And _completely_ flat....



Flat, yes. Nice??

No no. Castle Howard is definitely an option for the next outing. There will be Hills though (largely 'cos Castle Howard is on top of one). After all, if you don't climb a hill, you don't get to enjoy the view from the top.

And the "free" ride down.


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Mar 2009)

That's a great photo Arch (Trev is next to Cathy and Craigwend next to Velocidad). Thanks for the tea and cake. And thanks everyone for another great day out.


----------



## Arch (30 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> That's a great photo Arch (Trev is next to Cathy and Craigwend next to Velocidad). Thanks for the tea and cake. And thanks everyone for another great day out.



D'oh! Apologies to them. I won't go back and correct it, I'll leave myself looking stupid....

Uncle Phil, ok, Selby isn't great. There is a cafe with a Penny Farthing shaped plant holder in the window though...

I was looking at the contours on the map, and working out the flattest way to Castle Howard - flat being relative of course.

Must get the trike set up again. I'll be no slower up hill (IE, very slow, just like on two wheels), but I'll get much more fun out of the downs!


----------



## Amanda P (30 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> Selby isn't great. There is a cafe with a Penny Farthing shaped plant holder in the window though...



A somewhat desperate and weak attempt at justifying your earlier statement, but we'll let that pass... There may be sensitive souls who are hurt by any denigration of Selby (although if that's because they live there, they won't be living there long.. or at all).



> I was looking at the contours on the map, and working out the flattest way to Castle Howard - flat being relative of course.



There isn't a flattest way. Only some slightly less vertical than others. But it's worth it when you get there. I reccommend passing through Thornton-le-Clay and Foston, and then up the hill to the monument at the southern end of the Avenue.

It's slightly less killing than Bulmer Bank or Terrington Bank, and the monumnet is a good excuse for a rest at the top. Then you're cycling the avenue itself in the direction its designer (Vanbrugh?) intended. 

If I am involved in another ride out, I have plans for a route involving just that. There'd be more tea stops, partly because (a) that's our manor, and we know all the tea shops, and ( because there _are_ more tea shops.


----------



## Arch (30 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> If I am involved in another ride out, I have plans for a route involving just that. There'd be more tea stops, partly because (a) that's our manor, and we know all the tea shops, and ( because there _are_ more tea shops.



Yeah, you know, I don't know enough tea rooms round York - is it me, or a lack of tearooms. Up at Berwick and Wooler, I can reel off a list of dozens (and visit at least three in one day). Round York seems to be lacking a bit.

BTW, I've just read a novel that claimed there was a castle in Selby. The rest of it was about as factually duff as well...


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2009)

A really nice group of people there.Want to be part of the next one.We are having a ride out tomorrow guess where.YORK.So i just missed you by 24 hours.

So look out for postman in Tykes Tea Room in Tadcaster tomorrow,just might have a tea.
Then try to find somewhere cheaper than Reeds coffee shop for main scoff.


----------



## johni (30 Mar 2009)

> John (another non-CCer, with Cathy



No longer a non-CCer! Thanks all for a great day out!
Cathy and I really enjoyed the ride and all the great company!


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Mar 2009)

Hi there!


----------



## hulver (30 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> It's slightly less killing than Bulmer Bank or Terrington Bank, and the monumnet is a good excuse for a rest at the top. Then you're cycling the avenue itself in the direction its designer (Vanbrugh?) intended.
> 
> If I am involved in another ride out, I have plans for a route involving just that. There'd be more tea stops, partly because (a) that's our manor, and we know all the tea shops, and ( because there _are_ more tea shops.



Terrington Bank is great fun, for going down. It's been a while since I've been out that way.


----------



## spandex (30 Mar 2009)

johni said:


> No longer a non-CCer! Thanks all for a great day out!
> Cathy and I really enjoyed the ride and all the great company!




Hello mate how are you both after the ride?


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2009)

johni said:


> I really enjoyed the ride *and all the great company*!



That won't last if you stay here! 

Only joshing! 

Welcome johni! Not many make their first post _after_ they've been on one of CC's chapter's rides!


----------



## craigwend (30 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> That's a great photo Arch (Trev is next to Cathy and Craigwend next to Velocidad). Thanks for the tea and cake. And thanks everyone for another great day out.



To be fair I was in disguise (inspired by Arch's buff-bank robber look at the pub!) with glasses & skull cap on.

Thoroughly enjoyed the day & the ride, 

felt I could have done another 50 odd miles at the end of the day; however I actually felt 50 odd this morning when I was woken up

My top speed of 37.1 was quite impressive / scary down the biggest hill, though I reckon Spandex notion his rolling speed was higher due to thinner / higher pressure tyres was due to the size / weight of his calf muscles which are akin to Popeye's forearms

Thank's again to the organisers for the ride, Arch for the cake & Shaun for the lift (& website)


----------



## spandex (30 Mar 2009)

craigwend said:


> To be fair I was in disguise (inspired by Arch's buff-bank robber look at the pub!) with glasses & skull cap on.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed the day & the ride,
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2009)

Excellent day out ... and the ice cream ... ohhh yyyyessssss!!!!!

Another cracking day out and we were soooo lucky to have the weather on our side too.

Great company, lovely scenery, tasty pub lunch, and the longest ride I've had in months.

When's the next one?

Cheers,
Shaun 

PS. Hello johni


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2009)

craigwend said:


> ... due to the size / weight of his calf muscles which are akin to Popeye's forearms



Not 'arf - I meant to ask Dylan what he puts on his Frosties in a morning to get legs like that, but was scared he might say something like "Training Shaun, just lots and lots of hard, hard, HARD training"!!! 

Then again, if I had calf muscles like Spandex - Salty's flapjack would've been mine - ALL MINE!!!!


----------



## Arch (31 Mar 2009)

johni said:


> No longer a non-CCer! Thanks all for a great day out!
> Cathy and I really enjoyed the ride and all the great company!



Hi! Glad you've joined us! (Bwa ha ha ha, you are one of us now!)

Postman - I fear you'll already be out so this is too late, but there are lots of good places for lunch that aren't Reeds. Baileys (sp?) is down the road (head towards the river from the front of the Minster, it's on the left after the crossroads), and is a bit characterless, but usually plenty of room and their all day breakfast is good. Or at those crossroads, turn left to Bullivants (opposite McDonalds.) - smaller, more tea-shoppy. Good cinnamon toast.

For pub grub, the Maltings (by Lendal Bridge) does big portions (lunchtime only, and avoid the curry and chilli unless you like it HOT), or the Royal Oak on Goodramgate (bottom end, near Monk Bar), which is my local, and does good food all day, and fairly cheap too, in a proper local pub atmosphere.

One day, we should all save up and take over Betty's for an hour or two. Posh, expensive, touristy, but you get your cakes on those tiered stands, and the waitresses wear proper pinnies. Imagine us lot turning up!


----------



## Arch (31 Mar 2009)

BTW, I knew about Spandex's legs way before I actually met him, they are the stuff of legend.


----------



## spandex (31 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> Not 'arf - I meant to ask Dylan what he puts on his Frosties in a morning to get legs like that, but was scared he might say something like "Training Shaun, just lots and lots of hard, hard, HARD training"!!!
> 
> Then again, if I had calf muscles like Spandex - Salty's flapjack would've been mine - ALL MINE!!!!




Very Very hard training Shaun  

As I was told when I was a kid "Ride hard and play hard" and that I do


----------



## spandex (31 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> BTW, I knew about Spandex's legs way before I actually met him, they are the stuff of legend.


----------



## Arch (31 Mar 2009)

Well, there are 2500 pictures of you sitting downstairs even now, Spandex, we're about to start stuffing you into envelopes.


----------



## spandex (31 Mar 2009)

NOOOOOOO let me out


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> Well, there are 2500 pictures of you sitting downstairs even now, Spandex, we're about to start stuffing you into envelopes.



So, is Spandex a poster-boy for something?

Sounds interesting ....


----------



## spandex (31 Mar 2009)

Velovision


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> Velovision



Wah hey ... look at you on the magazine cover - and there's them legs again!!! 

Looking cool there Dylan, looking cool.


----------



## HelenD123 (31 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> Wah hey ... look at you on the magazine cover - and there's them legs again!!!
> 
> Looking cool there Dylan, looking cool.



And if you look here you'll see the both of us on the inside cover


----------



## spandex (31 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> And if you look here you'll see the both of us on the inside cover




And all the overs


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2009)

Nice ...


----------



## postman (31 Mar 2009)

Boo hoo-did not get out.I am doing a little bit of good work by helping our next door neighbour tidy the garden.

Well something bit me on the face.Whilst we were shredding branches.Woke up this morning looking like part Elephant man part Leslie Ash.

Down to the Doc's now on anti's and Piriton.And the entry point is weeping yellow puss.
Very unsightly.

But have decided to go out tomorrow to see our new pals .Autumn Tints Cycling Comrades.
Ilkley here we come.

Thanks Arch for the food stops.The boy's went to a cafe opp Cycleheaven.Great day out got home 4-30.
Excellent weather.


----------



## Calum (31 Mar 2009)

Thanks for a great day out in the sunshine guys! Sorry I had to put my foot down on the way back into York, jumped on my train with 30 seconds to spare!


----------



## Cathryn (31 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> And all the overs



Aw....cycling romance


----------



## Arch (1 Apr 2009)

Calum said:


> Thanks for a great day out in the sunshine guys! Sorry I had to put my foot down on the way back into York, jumped on my train with 30 seconds to spare!



No worries - and apologies to all for me being a bit slow on the last leg. I think I was on my last leg(s)!

Mind you, I'm zipping around in 5th gear, one higher than normal, now!


----------

